

Incorporating, Clerky or another service? - omairmirza

Hi all, wanted to get some advice here before I jump the gun. I&#x27;m looking to incorporate, after research decided to go for C-Corp in Delaware. I&#x27;m down to two services; YC backed Clerky or Harvard Business Services (delawareinc.com).<p>If you guys have used such services yourself, which did you use? And how was your experience? Pricewise delawareinc.com is $229 whereas Clerky is $381 and both essentially offer the same service. I&#x27;m leaning towards delawareinc.com but wanted to get some feedback from you guys. Thanks.
======
swampthing
Clerky cofounder here - one important thing to note is that incorporation is
only the first step in company formation. There's a bunch of other paperwork
that's needed to issue stock properly and appoint directors and officers. We
wrap that into our post-incorporation setup template, and make it easy to get
through. Feel free to shoot us an email at support if you have any questions!

~~~
omairmirza
Thanks, I ended up going with Clerky for the simplified process.

------
MichaelCrawford
I used Nolo Press' How to Form a California Corporation. The book was $40.00,
the name reservation was $15.00, the incorporation (that I handled myself) was
$100.00.

However, if you don't know what you're doing it's probably a good idea to use
a service.

Be careful to get your taxes right - the book Inc. Yourself simply does not
discuss taxation. That led to some trouble for me.

~~~
omairmirza
Thanks. I absolutely do need to do more research but due to time constraints
wanted to go the service route. Thanks for the heads up on the taxes, will get
in touch with tax contacts when filing.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
If you have employees - or if it's just you, but you pay yourself as an
employee - you need to file the US Federal 940 once per quarter, and the 1120,
941 and W3 once per year, as well as the state equivalents of each.

You owe 940 taxes (payroll withholding) by the 15th of any month during which
you have issued a payroll, or two days after the payroll if you owe
$200,000.00 or more.

The states and feds are especially strict about the 940, as failure to pay it
is regarded as stealing from your own employees - even, as was the case for
me, you are the only employee.

~~~
omairmirza
Wow thanks a lot for this! I'm researching more into it but this overview
helps a ton

